# my ac compressor blew



## nikedo420 (Nov 10, 2007)

The bearings on the ac compressor busted yesterday. I need help and opinons. The dealership wants over 1000 for just the parts. I can get a reman compressor for 379 and the orfice tube for 20 from checkers. I can't get any parts from napa or autozone though. And I would have to get the recieve r driver from the dealership which is about 125 to 200. Does anyone have any help for me on what to do? I need ac I live in arizona!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm a licensed AC tech. My advice would be as follows: If only the bearings went out you really wouldn't have to replace the ofifice tube and rec./drier. I know they always say that but as long as threre was no catastrophic failure within the refrigeration system you should only have to have the bearings replaced. I'd find an AC shop and see if they'd just replace the compressor bearings. All you'd be paying for is the bearings, the labor to change them and a recharge.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

My AC compressor did the exact same thing. I was going to try and just replace the bearings by pulling off the pulley and then pressing it back on, but it is looking like I will have to pull the compressor the change them out. I found some refurbed compressors on ebay for around 225, might as well replace the whole thing while I have it out.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

Call 1-800-radiator they carry AC kits. I believe the kit for my GTO was 375 included the New compressor, drier, Orfice Tube, seals, flush, and Pag Oil. Not sure if there is one in your area but worth a call.



> I'm a licensed AC tech. My advice would be as follows: If only the bearings went out you really wouldn't have to replace the ofifice tube and rec./drier. I know they always say that but as long as threre was no catastrophic failure within the refrigeration system you should only have to have the bearings replaced. I'd find an AC shop and see if they'd just replace the compressor bearings. All you'd be paying for is the bearings, the labor to change them and a recharge.


If the bearing failed it wouldn't make since not to change the orfice it's going to be clogged with scrap. Not changing the drier while there is just not smart. Really if it where my car I would replace the condensor also it's going to have build up and may still function well now but will lead to premature Compressor failure latter on.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> I'm a licensed AC tech. My advice would be as follows: If only the bearings went out you really wouldn't have to replace the ofifice tube and rec./drier. I know they always say that but as long as threre was no catastrophic failure within the refrigeration system you should only have to have the bearings replaced. I'd find an AC shop and see if they'd just replace the compressor bearings. All you'd be paying for is the bearings, the labor to change them and a recharge.


:agree
And to back him I'm a certified Universal AC tech The compressor has seals, if you lost refrigerant because of it then you would change out the filter dryer and purge the system.
http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/catalog/frameset.cfm


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

So I am still confused are you guys saying that if the AC compressor is bought additional parts will need to be replaced, or is it all within the compressor. Sorry for thread stealing, but I thought I was the only one this has happened to.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks, GM4life. Perhaps I didn't make it clear enough for Lautinjr. If it just a siezed bearing with not loss of refrigerant therefore no compromising of sealed part of the system, there would be no 'build up' in the system to worry about and hence no need to change those other items.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

GM4life said:


> :agree
> And to back him I'm a certified Universal AC tech The compressor has seals, if you lost refrigerant because of it then you would change out the filter dryer and purge the system.
> gmpartsdirect.com: Alternate GM Catalog


Sorry i'm certified AC also matter fact I don't think any mechanic in the bus. doesn't get that ASE first. I have never seen a compressor fail that didn't take internal damage causing scrap in the system. Nor have I ever been to AC training for 134A that didn't say if a compressor problem occurs on a modern Ac system condensor is required replacement. If the compressor was leaking and not causing wear then yes change compressor and drier. But not changing your orfice is like doing a oil change after 50K and not changing the oil filter except the orfice doesn't have a bypass built in. your compressor has it's own oil just like your engine why did it lock up? Is it just the clutch bearing? Who actually replace clutch bearings? May be ARE but I could probably get you the entire kit for not much more then having the bearing repalced. I'm sorry may be replacing the bearing in some areas is common but i've never seen it. When I worked at Lesson Chevrolet as a tech back in 04 if the compressor failed the entire system got replaced including the evaporator core. I can vouch that the car dealers in Vegas are the same as Lesson was since everytime I give a customer a estimate and they go there for a second opinion they come back after told that.

One quick quesion should clear this up. Does it still turn when not engaged? Or is the belt burnning on it trying to turn it?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I realize I said a 'siezed' bearing and what I meant to say was a noisy bearing. The op said his bearings 'busted'. To me, the meaning of that is unclear. Obviously if the system locks up I would investigate it further and change what needs to be changed.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Lautinjr said:


> Sorry i'm certified AC also matter fact I don't think any mechanic in the bus. doesn't get that ASE first. I have never seen a compressor fail that didn't take internal damage causing scrap in the system. Nor have I ever been to AC training for 134A that didn't say if a compressor problem occurs on a modern Ac system condensor is required replacement. If the compressor was leaking and not causing wear then yes change compressor and drier. But not changing your orfice is like doing a oil change after 50K and not changing the oil filter except the orfice doesn't have a bypass built in. your compressor has it's own oil just like your engine why did it lock up? Is it just the clutch bearing? Who actually replace clutch bearings? May be ARE but I could probably get you the entire kit for not much more then having the bearing repalced. I'm sorry may be replacing the bearing in some areas is common but i've never seen it. When I worked at Lesson Chevrolet as a tech back in 04 if the compressor failed the entire system got replaced including the evaporator core. I can vouch that the car dealers in Vegas are the same as Lesson was since everytime I give a customer a estimate and they go there for a second opinion they come back after told that.


You pretty much said the samething that HP11 has allready said in his first post. 

In older compressors you could just pull the pulley and clutch off and replace the berings, I think the GTO has that same compressor. I think thats what HP11 was talking about. Now my wifes G8 has something different, witch I think is a variable displacement compressor. 

Now ASE doesn't mean a thing to me, I won't let them touch my pressure washer if I had a choice. Unforutinatly I still have a warranty on my G8 so they have to touch it. And it has not been good either.



HP11 said:


> I realize I said a 'siezed' bearing and what I meant to say was a noisy bearing. The op said his bearings 'busted'. To me, the meaning of that is unclear. Obviously if the system locks up I would investigate it further and change what needs to be changed.


Yes your right, a siezed bairing will have you doing further investigation than a noisy bering. Because as Lauthinjr said a clogged system will cause issues that I don't have to get into because yall should know The OP post is misleading.


----------



## 740Goat2004 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Can you guys help here since there are so many ac techs?*

My ac quit workteing sometime during the winter....the compressor definately is NOT kicking in, and i tried to charge it myself, and could not even get the system to take the freon....after messing with it, i got it to take it, and the meter never even moved while filling....still said it was empty,-if the system was empty would my compressor turn on, or would it not kick on being empty?

I heard that the GTOs cant be charge by any Joe off the street (like me)

Everyone is telling me I need a new compressor, but I havent had it checked. My dealership said 200 to check it out.....WTF???? 200 could be spent somewhere else.

any suggestions?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

In looking at these systems, I don't think they are as complicated as some other cars I've worked on. Like cars that have 'climate control'. If your system is empty the compressor won't come on. There's a pressure switch that is there to prevent damage to the compressor. If you want your AC to work, based on the info in your post, your best be would be to take it to someone to have it checked. At very least, an AC shop, if not the dealer.


----------

